

Twitter's new terms of service: Give us all rights to your words - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/09/twitters-new-terms-of-service-give-us.html

======
DanielStraight
The only two things on that list that aren't absolutely necessary for Twitter
to even operate their site are adapt and modify, and if they ever want to show
your tweets as excerpts (which seems reasonable enough to me), those are
necessary. You are implicitally granting the right to "use, copy, reproduce,
process, ...publish, transmit, display and distribute" your words every you
post a comment to any site you don't own. Otherwise, they would not be legally
allowed to even store your comment on their servers, much less show it to
others.

